# Closet ethanol free gas station, HELP!



## catchin em (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm sure someone has already ask but I pull my boat from cantonment to sanders beach boat launch and I used to use gee Willis until they shut it down, is there any place closer than going all the way to scenic???


----------



## afishanado (Oct 26, 2009)

There is a station on Warrington and Jackson that I think still has ethanol free fuel. I don't know the name, but heading south it's on the left across from Tom Thumb and Pep boys tires.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*Also Jackson and W, the Pure Gas Station. Both should be near your route to Sanders*


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

olive road and breeze, at the railroad tracks close to old palafox, eaiser to get into than w and jackson, 89octane


----------



## wflgator (Oct 1, 2007)

Here is a site I found that reportedly lists all the "pure" gas stations.

http://pure-gas.org/index.jsp?stateprov=FL


----------



## Rhenium (Sep 27, 2012)

I know of BP on scenic. think the price was 408


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

You can ALWAYS pull into Sherman Cove by boat and get fuel. You must be on the water, you cannot be denied fuel on the water, even on a military base. Even if you are a civilian.

They charge whatever price it was when the fuel was delivered. 89 Octane

Call first for pricing. The channel is about 4 feet deep at low tide and shallows QUICKLY outside the channel. The fuel dock is just on the west side of the dock of the eastern ramp, basically straight ahead as you come in the channel. Look for the pump on shore. It's a no wake zone so there is plenty of time to scope out the pump.

http://naspensacola-mwr.com/water/sherman.htm

Jim


----------

